

Rate My Startup: twittontime.com - morad

Hello there! Do you tweet? Sure you do. But, do you tweet on time? Write your sharings and send them to the future!
So you can tweet just right on time. There is a saying anyhow, "Never put off till tomorrow what you can do today!" http://twittontime.com/
======
bdmac97
Your text on the main page needs help. You said it right above but on your
site you have "Do you tweet? Sure you are." which makes no sense.

The site overall doesn't look very professional (which will make people not
trust you).

I can see the use but then I already use cotweet which has this baked right
in.

------
ScottWhigham
Here's what you have to overcome to get me to try you: why should I trust you
with my twitter username/pass? I'll admit it: I'm ignorant of how Twitter/you
do authentication. If there's some way you could help me over that, I'd try
it.

~~~
mahmud
Twitter uses OAuth to authenticate users. Before you type your credentials,
make sure you have been redirected to the twitter.com, after that, you're
pretty much logging in to twitter itself.

------
dchest
Why?

~~~
ScottWhigham
Easy: to make it look like you are always active. Brent Ozar did a good piece
this week on how he "appears" to write so often when, in reality, he goes
through bursts and then schedules his posts to be uploaded:
[http://www.brentozar.com/archive/2009/08/building-your-
blogg...](http://www.brentozar.com/archive/2009/08/building-your-blogging-
momentum/)

